
“Older developers” can learn new tricks - tomjacu48
http://sdtimes.com/old-developers-can-learn-new-tricks/
======
melling
Why is this a big deal? Bill Atkinson, for example, who worked on the original
Mac, is still writing software.

[https://realm.io/news/writing-software-to-make-a-
difference/](https://realm.io/news/writing-software-to-make-a-difference/)

He's got an app in the App Store, and he's trying to build a little business:

[http://www.billatkinson.com/aboutPhotoCard.html](http://www.billatkinson.com/aboutPhotoCard.html)

